# Golden Retriever fond on Craigslist



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

Found Golden Retriever
Someone on Craigslist found a Golden Fort Eustis Va. If anyone has heard of someone here's the link


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Capt. Jack*

Capt. Jack

I pm'd you a few dogs I found on FidoFinder that might be this girl and in LOST AND FOUND, I said I emld. GRREAT in VA to see if the girl they lost is this girl that you posted about.


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

Thanks I e-mailed the link & told them to contact me if they couldn't find the owners & I'd help


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

The folks e-mailed me back & said they found the owners & they admitted to abandoning the dog on the base:redhot:They said they were gonna rescue her thierselves because they already had another Golden.It breaks my heart that people could just dump a dog off in the street when there are so many other options.But at least she has a good home now


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Capt Jack said:


> The folks e-mailed me back & said they found the owners & they admitted to abandoning the dog on the base:redhot:They said they were gonna rescue her thierselves because they already had another Golden.It breaks my heart that people could just dump a dog off in the street when there are so many other options.But at least she has a good home now


I am glad this girl has a new, loving home. For the ex-owners I wish they could be dumped like that on the street.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

That makes me so mad! I have friends who are looking for a young Golden girl to share their active retirement with, so the idea of one being dumped when there's this amazing, empty home makes my blood boil.


----------

